# 2007 RB320 Impreza - Best of Show'd - 180 picture super post!



## mattjonescardiff

Mark (aka Detailing World's RB320~067) got in touch a few weeks back and booked his rather special Impreza in for a weekend at the mattjonescardiff health spa for cars . For those of you who haven't heard about this special edition Richard Burns model have a read of the autoexpress article here:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/firstdrives/205006/subaru_impreza.html

I was really looking forward to doing this car, I'm a big fan of Impreza's and this is one of the greatest ever made. Being black made it even more satisfying. So on with the Detail. Here's how the car arrived with me just after 4.30pm on Friday........










































Pretty clean all round to start, noticeably Mark must clean the inner rims of his wheels which is good to see. Exhaust tip was the only noticeably tarnished thing:

























First job was a thorough snowfoam with a strong mic of Autoraechem snowfoam and Megs APC:

































Left to dwell and run off the car for 5 minutes and then pressure washed rinsed, removing the worst of the grime before any hand contact.










Then on to the wheels. Usual assortment of brushes, a bucket of Megs Hyper Wash, and Megs Hot Rims Wheel Cleaner used for the job:









Cleaner foamed on to the wheels and calipers:









Titan brush for the far edges of the inner rims:









Z**** brush for the spokes. These were quite awkward spokes to clean due to the lip on every one.

















Same brush for the bolt recesses:









Megs brush for the front of the inner rims:









Bendy halfords wheel brush to get round the back of the spokes etc:









Wheel mitt used for the front face:









Arches sprayed with Megs APC cut 4:1 and scrubbed with a toilet brush:









Rinsed thoroughly.









Re-foamed for the hand-wash:









Two buckets set up with Hyperwash in the solution bucket with a lambswool mitt:









Washed all round, including doorshuts and boot shut:

































Shuts being rinsed:









Next-up I took a look at the engine bay. Quite a lot of delivery wax still present, along with dust, debris and grime:

























Intercooler was hoovered to remove leaves and bugs!









Battery and alternator covered and accessible dirty parts sprayed with APC 4:1 and scrubbed with a Tesco brush (75p - bargain) and a smaller Detailing brush:

























Underside of bonnet cleaned with a mitt and APC then bay was lightly rinsed with a hose on a rain setting.









Rear diffuser washed with a mitt and APC:









As were the rather dirty and stained mudflaps (a £300 Subaru option Mark tells me!):

















All clean...









Fuel filler cap cleaned:









Whole car PW rinsed. Then on to the clay treatment stage to remove bonded contaminants. Panel first sprayed with lubricant (water with Megs HW):









Chemical Guys chubby clay used:









Rubbed with finger pressure over the surface, continually spraying with lubricant, until all bonded contaminants have been removed:

















Clay after bonnet, roof and bootlid:

























Very light contamination. Lower panels showing up more contaminants as you'd expect:

































Whole car rinsed again and dried off with a large microfibre towel and Megs Last Touch as a drying aid:









Mark told me the car had previously been polished by Off Your Marks Detailing, a Detailing World Supporter, so I decided to do a full paint thickness report to check clearcoat levels before I started any polishing. OYM had clearly done a great job as the paint was in very good condition already, and this was also testament to Mark's wash technique. CM8828 gauge used (thanks to eshrules):









Levels taken on all metal panels:

















Inner door thickness taken as a guide to minimum levels.









And here's the report. All levels were fine, averaging approx 120-130um:

















It was getting quite late friday night by now and I didn't want to start polishing so I moved on to the interior. Vacuum cleaned:









Pedals scrubbed with APC:









Getting dark so out with the halogens:









This gave me a chance to look more closely at the condition of the paint. Very few RDS and most of the visible defects were just mild marring from the clay treatment.









Glass cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner and newspaper:









Plastics treated with Aerospace 303 protectant:

















Leather fed with Z**** leather conditioner:

























And then I called it a night. ............


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Saturday morning.
Thankfully the weathers still good. Here's how she was looking:









Wheels were treated to a coat of CG Wheel Guard.









Applied:









Buffed:









Finished:









Mark had told me that the RB320's paint was very soft. Added to the fact that there was also only light swirling and defects I started off with the Makita rotary, Dodo Juice Lime Prime and a Megs finishing pad. Here's the set-up:









Test patch taped up and machined:

















You can just about see the line of the 50:50 in this shot:









Panel completed:









To check the abrasives of the LP had removed the defects and the oils weren't simple masking them I wiped down the panel with IPA cleaner to remove the oils:









Lo and behold, it still looked superb without the glazing oils. Therefore I decided to use this combo over the entire car, stepping up to Menzerna 106FA if I occasionally needed a bit more bite to remove a defect:

















I took a break from polishing and did the exhaust. It had a lot of caked on carbon:

















I started on the tip with Autosol and wire wool:


















Refining the finish with Megs metal polish:









I then worked on the back box with the same combo:

































Looking back at the tip I wasn't satisfied with the finish, there was still some black inside it. Removed with 1500 grit paper and other steps repeated:









That's better:









Looking back at the wing/door I'd polished there was some holograming present. I was quite surprised at this considering I was using the lightest polish and pad combo possible. I decided to switch to my UDM random orbital polisher. This mimics a hand movement and is less aggresibe than the rotary polisher which purely spins. Here's the set-up:

















This removed the light holograms so I ditched the Makita and carried on with the UDM:

















Down came a light shower in the afternoon:









So I decided to do a few other jobs like the wiper blades. Something people often neglect to clean but doing them makes such a difference to visibility. I like to use cheap sponger scourers:









Peel off the harsher green section:









And you've got a handy bit of foam. Great value too at 14p for a big pack!









The green bit can also be used for jobs like exhaust tips:









Light spritz of Megs glass cleaner sprayed on to the dampened yellow foam pad and wiped along the blade:

















Even on a fairly new car like this it still removes a lot of dirt:









The rain shower had cleared so back on with polishing. The UDM in action:

















Producing some rather nice reflections............

















I noticed some stickers left on the underside of the rear bumper.









Removed:









Residue removed with Lime Prime:

















While I was down there I Lime Primed those expensive mudflaps....









Then whilst I was polishing again my UDM started cutting out intermittently and after a while stopped alltogether (does that mean it's the wiring and not the motor?). Luckily [email protected] next door is a fellow Detailing enthusiast so he came to my rescue with his UDM. Here it is.....Spot the difference..........









His has a thinner cable (if you noticed that you should be a policeman!). This allowed me to get the Lime Priming all finished which was great. Unfortunately down came the rain again so I had to call it a night. I tucked the car at the end of the drive:

























Sunday morning now and I started the day by wiping the car down with Last Touch and microfibres:









Mark supplied his own wax for the Detail, his brand new Swissvax Best of Show. I've never used a Swissvax wax so was looking forward to sampling one of their best.









Wax was applied with a Z**** applicator in up-down strokes on vertical panels and left-right on horizontal panels. 

























































Shuts waxed:









Had to stop for a photo of this glowing reflection...........









Wax was left to cure for 10-15 minutes and then buffed off. The applicator pad sat nicely in the lid of the pot:









Z**** Carbon used for trim:

























Megs Hot Shine Tyre Gel applied via a brush:

















CG New Look Trim Gel for the rear diffuser:

















Mudflaps waxed with Z Carbon:









I went back to the engine bay and wiped it down with Last Touch to remove and water marks from the cleaning:









Carlack used to try and remove some more of the delivery wax and clean up a few parts some more:









Plastics treated with AG Vinyl and Rubber:

















Engine bay finished:

















The key was cleaned with APC cut 10:1. Before:

















During cleaning with a mini brush:









Treated with Megs Hyper Dressing:









After:

















Arched treated with Hyper Dressing whilst I had it out. Sprayed on and wiped with a MF pad:









Exterior glass cleaned:









The RB320 emblems on the matts were quite dirty so I took them in the house:

















Sprayed with CG Fabric Clean cut 20:1:









Agitated with a brush:









Wet vac extracted with a Vax 6131 and small head:

















Looking a lot better now:









After the wax had had a few hours in the sun to fully cure I gave it a final buff with Z**** Field Glaze:









And here's the finished results. Apologies for the number of photos!

















































































































































Any comments, criticism or questions most welcome. Thanks for reading. 
Matt

EDIT: Second coat of BOS now done. Photos are on page 2.


----------



## Scott Harris

Truely Awesome work - love the attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG

Amazing job on the subaru, a lot of effort and detail has went into that car. I'm sure the owner was over the moon with the end result.

Lovely


----------



## mouthyman

stunning, looks excellent :thumb:


----------



## paddy328

Something to be proud of there mate. The exhaust came up well in the end.


----------



## rockape

superb write up and detail mate :thumb: cg trim gel works well on arches and tyres as well


----------



## jamest

Great work.

That mini brush isn't from an electric shaver by any chance is it? Mine came with that brush.


----------



## 1996a6v6

:doublesho Wow, top quality post, excellent picture series and the level of detailing is second to none, great work and superb results :thumb:


----------



## astraman777

stunning job, and what a great car!


----------



## Sandro

excellent finish!!

How do you find the Eurow Mitts? and where did u get the wee brush for the keys?


----------



## TeZ

No need to say sorry for great pics etc like that.

Top work.


----------



## hotwaxxx

Fantastic detail - love the photo overload and it seems you put a hell of a lot of effort into that detail.

Stunning results on a stunning car.:thumb:


----------



## Ian666

Fantastic work and write-up. Like the tip on those ASDA sponges :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

what a triumph just to do the post, long three days work.

The Best of Show looked way too thick when applied and I would strongly guess leave wax holograms at that thickness.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Hi guys

Just been out doing the second coat. Thanks for all your comments. I'll answer them later but I'm in a rush now (being picked up for a well deserved beer in Cardiff Bay Food Festival so have to get showered and changed!).

Here's some photos after the second coat. Enjoy........


----------



## mattjonescardiff

jamest said:


> Great work.
> 
> That mini brush isn't from an electric shaver by any chance is it? Mine came with that brush.


It certainly is! Really handy brush for these kind of jobs.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Sandro said:


> excellent finish!!
> 
> How do you find the Eurow Mitts? and where did u get the wee brush for the keys?


These wash mitts are 'Detailer's Pride' I think.

My neighbour brought them back from the States for me. Any sheepskin mitt is generally good quality.

The little brush is from a shaver set, comes in very handy!


----------



## Guest

Looks stunning. Also that little mini brush you used came with a hair trimmer iirc :lol: We got two of them


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Finerdetails said:


> what a triumph just to do the post, long three days work.
> 
> The Best of Show looked way too thick when applied and I would strongly guess leave wax holograms at that thickness.


Thanks for the comments (and everyone else's).

The wax was drying out very quickly with the sun heating up the black bodywork, and therefore was quite hard to spread. In hindsight I should have spritzed the pad more with QD to aid the spreading. I was worried it was going to cake on a bit but thankfully it glided off really easily, it didn't need any QD to aid removal.

On the second coat (after reading your comment got me thinking) I used more QD on the pad to get a thinner coat.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Bailes1992 said:


> Looks stunning. Also that little mini brush you used came with a hair trimmer iirc :lol: We got two of them


lol - 3rd person to point that out! Yes you're right!

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## tromppost

Great job and an amazing write up.


----------



## ads2k

Superb job there 

Excellent attention to detail and a truly cracking finish.


----------



## RB320~067

can't wait to see her in the flesh matt looks an awesome job,your attention to detail is second to none mate:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh

You forgot to take some pictures there! 

Super attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## lois97

Great work,awesome car ,and a top write up, well done that man.:thumb:


----------



## jamiec

Excellent work as always. 

Sunday nights are getting as good for Matt Jones posts as they are Top Gear


----------



## nickka

Lovely job there :thumb:. Impressed with the Lime Prime on the :buffer:, anyone used it by hand ?(I have only light swirls and still saving for a G220 )


----------



## 911fanatic

Fantastic job! Car looks awesome. Where do you get the titan brush?


----------



## Mike V

Very, very very nice matey. Great write up!

Rather you than me on that engine bay,always looks like theres loads going on in a subaru engine bay!:thumb:


----------



## Baker21

This is only the second of your write ups I have read and I have to say your in a league of your own mate, the detail is amazing, product range is vast and I am very impessed by the amount of work that goes into the detail............lovely motor and cracking work...........:thumb:


----------



## Enter Sandman

Amazing job on a great RB320 :thumb:. 



Now it's time to get it dirty again :driver::lol:.


----------



## CosmicPag

You missed a bit!!!!

Fantastic attention to detail on my favourite Subaru ever!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

jamiec said:


> Excellent work as always.
> 
> Sunday nights are getting as good for Matt Jones posts as they are Top Gear


Thanks for the kind words guys, I'm really pleased that you all like the Detail, this comment made me smile especially 

EDIT: Just sitting down to watch Top Gear on the freeview recorder!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Matt
No probs on the UDM mate anytime.


----------



## SimonW

Awsome write up and great results! 

Thanks, Simon


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Baker21 said:


> This is only the second of your write ups I have read and I have to say your in a league of your own mate, the detail is amazing, product range is vast and I am very impessed by the amount of work that goes into the detail............lovely motor and cracking work...........:thumb:


Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated.


----------



## rich67

What a motor!!! and a superb detail :thumb: just one question ( for now lol ) when you rinsed the door shuts I see you used a pw, dosent it spray inside the car? or is there a knack to it?


----------



## mattjonescardiff

rich67 said:


> What a motor!!! and a superb detail :thumb: just one question ( for now lol ) when you rinsed the door shuts I see you used a pw, dosent it spray inside the car? or is there a knack to it?


If you focus the spray right it doesn't go inside the car, and does a great job of rinsing them off.


----------



## Robbieben

Looks fantastic, great attention to detail.


----------



## Trist

Superb work!!! That looks great!! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Fantastic job and excellent write up!


----------



## rolled1

Fantastic, 1st time I've ever seen someone detailing the key!! all you detailer's will be at it now


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Matt im lost of words that is one great car and nice to see it getting the attention it deserve's and the detail of both the work and the write is second to none, keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## kwiker

Great job, love how you 'detailed' the key fob and ring accessory. One thing though, you shouldn't have removed those stickers under the rear bumper...if this car ever goes to a collector auction, they are going to notice and deduct points for that. hahahahaha, just kidding...great job.

Take care,
Nicholas


----------



## djcromie

flippin hell, thats deadly work, really nice attention to detail, lovely car


----------



## visor

another awesome work there matt :thumb:


----------



## fpan

Good work there but I have a couple of questions:

- Did you get rid of all the engine wax and how? (I tried using P21S which softened mine a bit but there's still plenty there even on the plastic pipes)
- Do you wash the car if you have to continue working on it the next day and left outside or just dust it off with a quick detailing spray?
I hope you covered the MAF sensor and electrical contacts as they don't like water.

Cheers!


----------



## Mark172

Great job, car looks great!


----------



## S-X-I

Epic post!

Great car, great detail, a pleasure to read!


----------



## NickA

Stunning work (And car!) :thumb:


----------



## CHAOS

that thing looks fantastic mate. i think i can safely say ill NEVER see one of those in the states let alone such a clean one.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

kwiker said:


> Great job, love how you 'detailed' the key fob and ring accessory. One thing though, you shouldn't have removed those stickers under the rear bumper...if this car ever goes to a collector auction, they are going to notice and deduct points for that. hahahahaha, just kidding...great job.
> 
> Take care,
> Nicholas


Ahh but they were located just after the rear underbody diffuser and therefore would have been interfering with the aerodynamics of the car, raising the drag co-efficient


----------



## scooby73

Wow excellent work, brilliant write up and great attention to detail. The reflections and wetness of the paint make the car look stunning!!:thumb:

The mud flaps really are £300. I was going to remove them from my car, but at that price felt compelled to leave them on!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

fpan said:


> Good work there but I have a couple of questions:
> 
> - Did you get rid of all the engine wax and how? (I tried using P21S which softened mine a bit but there's still plenty there even on the plastic pipes)
> - Do you wash the car if you have to continue working on it the next day and left outside or just dust it off with a quick detailing spray?
> I hope you covered the MAF sensor and electrical contacts as they don't like water.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the comments and questions.

The delivery wax was seriously baked on in places. This Impreza wasn't book in for an Engine Detail so I wasn't going at it too hard, it would have required a much more lengthy Detail to get rid of it all. Electrical connectors etc are either bagged with plastic bags, covered in tin foil, or sprayed with WD40 to repel water. After a Detail I always close the bonnet and run the engine for a few minutes to dry the bay.

Whether I wash the car after it being stood for a while depends on whether it's rained or not and how much dust has accumulated. In this case it didn't rain overnight and it had hardly any dust on it so a liberal spray of QD and a few MFs did the job.


----------



## fpan

Cheers dude!
I bet there is no harm done in leaving the delivery wax in the engine? I couldn't be bothered to remove all from mine


----------



## mattjonescardiff

fpan said:


> Cheers dude!
> I bet there is no harm done in leaving the delivery wax in the engine? I couldn't be bothered to remove all from mine


It won't do any harm I suppose. It just looks better without it. Why not remove a bit at a time and focus on small areas with something like Megs Super Degreaser and a small brush.


----------



## Parkywrx

that is stunning fella......

AWSOME...

Noticed you had a blue print type sheet that you marked the paint depths on, where did you get those from? very handy.....

Cheers

Ian.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Parkywrx said:


> that is stunning fella......
> 
> AWSOME...
> 
> Noticed you had a blue print type sheet that you marked the paint depths on, where did you get those from? very handy.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian.


Here you go Ian. There's almost every car on there!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...23&postcount=2


----------



## Parkywrx

Cheers Mate...

Getting page cannot be found???


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Sorry Ian. This should work:

http://www.the-blueprints.com/index.php?blueprints/cars/

or here's a direct link to what looks like your Impreza:

http://www.the-blueprints.com/index...aru/6400/view/subaru_impreza_wrx_2_door_1996/


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Oops.. lost the photos due to excessive Photobucket bandwidth usage!

Upgraded to Photobucket Pro so all sorted now.


----------



## joe_0_1

Fantastic!


----------



## Parkywrx

Magic!.....

Thanks Matt,....


----------



## Ashtra

awesome job.great write up.quality car


----------



## Mars Red Mike

Awesome detail as always Matt. Looking forward to the next one:thumb:

mike


----------



## xyber

Your UDM is doing the same as mine, if you take the casing off you will see the 'brushes' on each side if the unit behind the curly springs(if you nudge the white cable it will burst into life, but be careful its live!), they will be worn to bits probably like mine, very annoying considering mine has had very little use, just needs new brushes and it will be sorted

Evil looking Scooby btw, RB320 has been my favourite of them all, love all the little touches they added to it


----------



## mattjonescardiff

xyber said:


> Your UDM is doing the same as mine, if you take the casing off you will see the 'brushes' on each side if the unit behind the curly springs(if you nudge the white cable it will burst into life, but be careful its live!), they will be worn to bits probably like mine, very annoying considering mine has had very little use, just needs new brushes and it will be sorted
> 
> Evil looking Scooby btw, RB320 has been my favourite of them all, love all the little touches they added to it


Thanks for the tip. Any idea where to get replacement brushes?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Rowan83

That is truly stunning!

Such a high level of detail, well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## xyber

mattjonescardiff said:


> Thanks for the tip. Any idea where to get replacement brushes?
> 
> Cheers
> Matt


Im gonna start looking next week so I can start work on it again, when I find them Ill let you know:thumb:


----------



## ClubmanCJ

Terrific! 



I'd like to see a detail on the van in the background! It looks lovely.


----------



## bazz

wow what agreat job u done on that


----------



## atomicfan

The car looks great.

I have one question regarding the z carbon.

Do you use this wax on unpainted plastics and seals?

Can i use that instead of black wow?


----------



## mattjonescardiff

atomicfan said:


> The car looks great.
> 
> I have one question regarding the z carbon.
> 
> Do you use this wax on unpainted plastics and seals?
> 
> Can i use that instead of black wow?


Yes you can use carbon on plastics. Although if they are in poor condition to start you're better off with the wow really. Carbon is better on new trim that doesn't need any 'colour correction'.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

ClubmanCJ said:


> Terrific!
> 
> I'd like to see a detail on the van in the background! It looks lovely.


Davey's just got it. It's 40 years old. He's a DW member so maybe he'll post up some photos soon.


----------



## SURFERROSA

Great attention to detail Matt and a great finish there.


----------



## detritus

Wow. Not only a flawless finnish but superb attention to detail. Awsome write up, it showed me some ways to do some quite OCD things I hadn't thought of but will be adding to my full routine.
Well done that man!
Detritus


----------



## *vikki*

wow lovely car and great detail/write up


----------



## N8KOW

Best Detail of 08?


----------



## ClubmanCJ

mattjonescardiff said:


> Davey's just got it. It's 40 years old. He's a DW member so maybe he'll post up some photos soon.


Not the VW, the Chrysler! Actually, both!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

ClubmanCJ said:


> Not the VW, the Chrysler! Actually, both!


Lol - sorry thought you meant the VW. The Chrysler's Davey's too, which he regularly Details as a matter of fact. He's got some really nice chromed alloys on it too.



N8KOW said:


> Best Detail of 08?


Wow :thumb:


----------



## Sypher

Stunning work. Something to really aspire to.


----------



## colarado red

superb :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Offyourmarks

matt

that is possibly one of the best detail write ups i have ever read showroom or studio! attention to detail is awesome.

i remember the car - about a year ago iirc - full testament to the owners wash routine!

Fantastic read mate 

Best Wishses

Matt


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Offyourmarks said:


> matt
> 
> that is possibly one of the best detail write ups i have ever read showroom or studio! attention to detail is awesome.
> 
> i remember the car - about a year ago iirc - full testament to the owners wash routine!
> 
> Fantastic read mate
> 
> Best Wishses
> 
> Matt


Thanks for the kind words Matt. You'd obviously done a great job on the car last year as it was in very good condition to start. Also a credit to the owners wash technique, especially considering the softness of the paint!

Cheers
Matt


----------



## swisstony

A truely stunning and epic detail on a truely stunning and one of my favourite scoobs, the RB320 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Curtiz

Dont apologize for the number of pictures. If anything i wanted even more, i needed a tissue half way through 

Fantastic car and results there  Top job!


----------



## leeshez

amazing


----------



## Scud

You certainly pay attention to detail Matt, stunning job.


----------



## shane_ctr

Stunning job, couple of things my exhaust was in same state this morning i used autosoul didnt touch it, So used some wire wool but that didnt touch the inside, so i tried some wet and dry but didnt seem to be doing much how long did the inside take u?

also were the prodrive mud flaps on the car from new, if not any idea were i can purshase them please

thankyou

ps top work:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

shane_ctr said:


> Stunning job, couple of things my exhaust was in same state this morning i used autosoul didnt touch it, So used some wire wool but that didnt touch the inside, so i tried some wet and dry but didnt seem to be doing much how long did the inside take u?
> 
> also were the prodrive mud flaps on the car from new, if not any idea were i can purshase them please
> 
> thankyou
> 
> ps top work:thumb:


It took quite a while. Maybe use a more abrasive wet and dry paper if it isn't shifting and then follow it up with a finer paper and/or wire-wool and then foam. Other than that the next step is a dremmel machine.

Mark might be able to tell you about the mud-flaps. I'm sure you'd be able to get them from somewhere aftermarket.

Cheers


----------



## shane_ctr

cheers for such a quick reply


----------



## Tone Loc

shane_ctr said:


> also were the prodrive mud flaps on the car from new, if not any idea were i can purshase them please


Any dealer will stock, or order the prodrive flaps for you. You have to buy them as a front set and back set seperately. Each set is £112.49 and the part numbers are:

Blue F - SACC2590
Blue R - SACC2591
Black F - SACC2592
Black R - SACC2593

Tony.

PS Beautiful RB


----------



## shane_ctr

Top man, thankyou, not cheap but worth it, ive now got decide if black will look good on my blue beast:thumb:


----------



## jonathanelwell

saw one of these near bolton the other day. Looked and sounded sweet!!!


----------



## Tone Loc

shane_ctr said:


> Top man, thankyou, not cheap but worth it, ive now got decide if black will look good on my blue beast:thumb:


Got to be blue on a WR blue car.... my old hawkeye:










Tony.


----------



## Jesse74

Nice touch cleaning the key  Superb work, man!


----------



## RB320~067

shane_ctr said:


> Stunning job, couple of things my exhaust was in same state this morning i used autosoul didnt touch it, So used some wire wool but that didnt touch the inside, so i tried some wet and dry but didnt seem to be doing much how long did the inside take u?
> 
> also were the prodrive mud flaps on the car from new, if not any idea were i can purshase them please
> 
> thankyou
> 
> ps top work:thumb:


hi mate

i purchased the mudflaps when i ordered the car,you can get aftermarket but their crap (they are a lot cheaper though)but there's a true old saying you only get what you pay for,and the original ones do pull a good price second hand (take them off)if you're selling the car:thumb:

by the way they cost me 300 pounds fitted,easily fitted yourself though and try to squeeze them for a bit of discount(you never know)


----------



## RB320~067

Tone Loc said:


> Got to be blue on a WR blue car.... my old hawkeye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony.


i'd second that:thumb:


----------



## chris l

seen one of these going along the edinburgh city buypass last week they look good.well done with the detail its stunning


----------



## RefinedDetails

fan-bloody-tastic!! thats all I have to say. detailing the key is a new one for me , fair play!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

outstanding just simply stunning work there buddy ....a pleasure to read :thumb:


----------

